# Engine wont get close to normal operating temperature



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

YOu answered your own question. 

Car heats up when not moving but won't heat up when moving. 

BROKEN THERMOSTAT. 

Cars heat up when not moving. There's no air going through the radiator. Thus, the reason for the fan to kick on at a certain temp. Keep the car moving, air flows through the radiator. No fan needed. 
It's the thermostats job to keep the engine at operating temp. If the stat doesn't close. Water keeps circulating and doesn't stay in the engine long enough to heat up. 

The stat is supposed to stay closed to help engine warm up. When it hits a certain point then the stat opens up. The hotter it gets. The more the stat opens to allow greater flow.


----------

